# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  SHORT CUT KEY(S) TO SHOW OR HIDE SEETS IN EXCEL

## slow hand

I want to create a short cut key(s) to be able to show or hide sheets I have
in a work book, it is on the format menu on tile bar but want to make it
quicker.

----------


## Dave Peterson

How about a button that you can just click--not traverse through menus?

If yes,

Tools|customize  (just to see that menu)
click on Format, then Sheet
ctrl-click on the Hide icon and drag to a nice position on a toolbar.



slow hand wrote:
>
> I want to create a short cut key(s) to be able to show or hide sheets I have
> in a work book, it is on the format menu on tile bar but want to make it
> quicker.

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Gord Dibben

ALT + o,h,h to hide the active sheet.

ALT + o,h,u and select the sheet to unhide.

Or using a macro assigned to a short key combo........

Sub SheetHide()
ActiveWindow.SelectedSheets.Visible = False
End Sub

To unhide all hidden sheets..........

Sub Show_Sheets()
Dim i As Integer
For i = 1 To ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets.Count
ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets(i).Visible = True
Next i
End Sub


Gord Dibben Excel MVP

On Tue, 13 Sep 2005 09:45:07 -0700, slow hand <slow
hand@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>I want to create a short cut key(s) to be able to show or hide sheets I have
>in a work book, it is on the format menu on tile bar but want to make it
>quicker.

----------


## slow hand

Did not work, did what you said now i do not have the hide or show icons on
my format menu or on my toolbar, how can i get them back

slow hand

"Dave Peterson" wrote:

> How about a button that you can just click--not traverse through menus?
>
> If yes,
>
> Tools|customize  (just to see that menu)
> click on Format, then Sheet
> ctrl-click on the Hide icon and drag to a nice position on a toolbar.
>
>
>
> slow hand wrote:
> >
> > I want to create a short cut key(s) to be able to show or hide sheets I have
> > in a work book, it is on the format menu on tile bar but want to make it
> > quicker.
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson
>

----------


## slow hand

Hi dave got it to work, and got icons back, I was not pushing ctrl the first
time thanks man! works great..
slow hand....

"Dave Peterson" wrote:

> How about a button that you can just click--not traverse through menus?
>
> If yes,
>
> Tools|customize  (just to see that menu)
> click on Format, then Sheet
> ctrl-click on the Hide icon and drag to a nice position on a toolbar.
>
>
>
> slow hand wrote:
> >
> > I want to create a short cut key(s) to be able to show or hide sheets I have
> > in a work book, it is on the format menu on tile bar but want to make it
> > quicker.
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson
>

----------


## Dave Peterson

Just in case you break it while playing...

Tools|Customize|toolbars tab
select worksheet menu bar
click reset

(You'll lose any changes to that toolbar, though.)

(Or ctrl-click and drag it back to its previous location.)



slow hand wrote:
>
> Hi dave got it to work, and got icons back, I was not pushing ctrl the first
> time thanks man! works great..
> slow hand....
>
> "Dave Peterson" wrote:
>
> > How about a button that you can just click--not traverse through menus?
> >
> > If yes,
> >
> > Tools|customize  (just to see that menu)
> > click on Format, then Sheet
> > ctrl-click on the Hide icon and drag to a nice position on a toolbar.
> >
> >
> >
> > slow hand wrote:
> > >
> > > I want to create a short cut key(s) to be able to show or hide sheets I have
> > > in a work book, it is on the format menu on tile bar but want to make it
> > > quicker.
> >
> > --
> >
> > Dave Peterson
> >

--

Dave Peterson

----------

